

A Contribution to the Mathematical Theory of Big Game Hunting (1938) - nkurz
http://math.ucdenver.edu/~wcherowi/mathmajor/archive/catchlion.pdf

======
Metatron
Good to see that we've got our best minds on such a critical issue.

